# Flats fishing on Sunday



## Pinchamint (Feb 10, 2011)

Putting in at Jim's fish camp this Sunday, going to fish around the flats. What kind of rigs/bait should I use. I know I'm going to buy some live shrimp. Just looking for a little advice, whether I catch anything or not it'll be nice to be on the water.

Thanks for any help, Ryan.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

No need for live bait just gulp shrimp and mirodines!

Chase


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with chase, this last weekend my wife and I fished out there she caught a very nice red.
They did not touch the live shrimp we had, but hit the gulp almost every cast


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I might be out there Sunday hope to see ya I have an orange trident


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

*trident*

i have a gold trident......also wavy white hair and rippling physique, women consider me a god


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good deal seems the bite is hot everywhere right now


----------

